# Ham and Trotter Baked Beans, from scratch, w/Q-View



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 3, 2013)

The weather turned cold and rainy this weekend, which puts me in the mood for a fire in the fireplace, soft lighting, a glass of wine, and....baked beans!

This is a great dish to use up leftover bits of cured or smoked pork, any pork bones you have lying around, and definitely  a trotter if you have one.  Lots of different versions of baked beans on the internet. My version is loosely based on an Alton Brown recipe (Once and Future Beans) but I cut back on the sugar and spice, and add in some extra savory flavors.  And a trotter.

I had some bacon ends and about 1/2 lb of uncooked ham from my last curing projects, so I used those.  You could use 1/2 lb or more of uncooked bacon, leaving the rind on if you have it. If you don't have the rind, definitely try to throw in a split trotter to add that collagen silkiness.

Soak 1 lb of beans overnight in a lot of cold water. Navy or Great Northern work well. In the morning, rinse them well, cover them by 2" with fresh water, bring to a boil and simmer for 1 hour until the beans are tender.  Reserve the cooking liquid.

I sauteed my chopped ham and bacon with 1 diced onion and 1 minced jalapeno in a braising dish. I mostly seeded my jalapeno, but leave in the seeds and membranes if you really like heat.  You just want to render some fat from the bacon and cook the onion enough to soften it but not brown it.  Since I was using mostly ham instead of bacon, I added in some olive oil.  I would have used bacon grease if I had it on hand.













IMG690.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






Then I added in 3 Tbsp molasses, 3 Tbsp brown sugar, 2 Tbsp tomato paste, 2 Tbsp worcestershire sauce, 2 bay leaves, 1/2 Tbsp ground mustard powder, 1/8 tsp cayenne pepper, and 1/2 tsp black pepper.  If you like aromatics, you can throw in a small pinch of ground clove and ground cinnamon or a little bit of the whole spice; a little goes a long way. Be careful of adding in salt right now....I usually wait until later so that I can gauge how much saltiness the bacon and ham are going to add. 













IMG691.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






Add in the cooked beans and enough of the cooking liquid to just cover the beans. Add in the split trotter if you have it.













IMG692.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






Bake tightly covered at 275 deg F for 3-4 hours or so until the trotter is fully cooked and everything is coming away from the bone.  I usually start it at 325 deg until I get a good simmer going, then lower the heat to 275 deg.













IMG693.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






Pull out the trotter and return the covered dish to the oven.  When the trotter has cooled a little, strip everything off the bones and dice it finely. I mean everything: skin, collagen, tendons.  This what your trotter should look like after you have stripped off everything, before and after.













IMG694.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013


















IMG695.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






Stir the diced trotter bits back into the beans; remove the bay leaves. Check for seasoning, and add salt and pepper to taste.  Cook another hour or so until the beans are completely tender and the sauce is thick and silky.  If it seems a little liquidy then you can cook it uncovered. If it seems dry, then add in a little boiling water. If you want your beans extra smokey, then cook them uncovered in your smoker for this last hour or more. 

If you used a trotter, keep in mind that the collagen from the trotter will gel the bean liquid as it cools.  If you are the kind of person who likes to eat cold baked beans (meeeeee!), then you might want to leave your beans a little on the liquidy side so that they aren't too solid when cold. Otherwise you'll be able to slice them with a fork and knife. They'll soften right back up with a little heating, though.













IMG698.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013


















IMG700.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Nov 3, 2013






These beans came out really delicious.....soft and creamy, smoky, porky, not too sweet, and with a spicy kick. Perfect for a chilly Sunday night.

Thanks for reading!
Clarissa


----------



## webowabo (Nov 3, 2013)

Yum yum... it got to 43 here last night.. and that right there beside the out door fire would have been GREAT! THANKS for another great thread miss C!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 4, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Yum yum... it got to 43 here last night.. and that right there beside the out door fire would have been GREAT! THANKS for another great thread miss C!



Thanks, Mikey!  They were delicious!

Hope you have a great week!
Clarissa


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll bet they had good flavor, they look awesome!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 4, 2013)

Your beans look good, Carissa.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2013)

Mmmmm..... beans is my second favoraist food group. White beans, red beans, black beans, black eye'd susies, pintos beans, Pink eye'd purple hull, etc etc etc..... Ya know I like trotters and hocks by themselves, but with beans.........OMW!  And those beans and Trotter looks great. Ya know they look so good, I think I'll put on some red beans now for supper! Thank you Clarissa for the most excellent looking meal, and the inspiration. I will thank you again tonight I am sure! Perfect timing, Monday, Red Beans and rice maybe some of those good bacon trimmin's.

Thank you Lady C


----------



## disco (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, Clarissa, but this post is just plain cruel. I am looking out my window at a foot of snow that I have to shovel off a 200 foot driveway and I don't have a pot of these beans.

They look stunning, your post walks us through the process and your Qview is so good I can almost taste the beans.

Yep. Pretty cruel.

Disco


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 4, 2013)

Those pics remind me of that pudding. "Might-T-Fine"  I'm Gonna store that in my archives.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the kind words and comments!  I appreciate you checking out my post!

Hope everyone has a great evening and week!
Clarissa


----------



## moikel (Nov 5, 2013)

Brilliant ,love it. Made all round the world,your version equal to any I have seen.
It's seasonal eating now its getting cold. We are eating salads ,grilled fish & meats,cold oysters down here. Getting towards that Aussie Xmas dinner,the cold seafood buffet!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 19, 2015)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Thank you all very much for the kind words and comments! I appreciate you checking out my post!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening and week!
> Clarissa


you are going to have to tell this dummy what a trotter is????


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> you are going to have to tell this dummy what a trotter is????


Trotters are "Pigs Feet".

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 19, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Trotters are "Pigs Feet".
> 
> Bear


ahh i see..


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2015)

Bah! Horses broken to the harness and used in races as surrey or harness racing are called trotters! Its Horse meat!!! 

OMG!! OMG! OMG! Its horse meat, I wonder if mule tastes the same. Ewwwww..........


----------

